# Hardwire Bypass switch



## MaxDB54 (Jun 16, 2020)

I want to have have a Hardwired Bypass switch designed into my stomp box.  I did a search and couldn't find any info. New to the forum.

I'm building the Arachnid PCB. Sorry this is simple but I want to make sure there aren't any other circuit mods!

Thx!

MaxDB


----------



## phi1 (Jun 16, 2020)

What do you mean by hardwired bypass switch? True bypass? The build docs show the wiring diagram for true bypass.

you can check out the build reports too to see how others have done it. Almost all the projects on here use true bypass Switching.

for the arachnid, if you don’t have the rotary switch already, be aware there’s a shortage at the moment on all the parts sites, and I’m not sure when they will come back in stock.


----------



## MaxDB54 (Jun 17, 2020)

phi1,

OK True bypass. I figured it was already designed in but on the build doc *schematic* I did not see any switch wired in for True bypass.

I think you're saying follow the wiring diagram for the 1/4" jacks and that will give me True Bypass. 




Thankfully I ordered the rotary switches and received them before they became hard to get!

Thanks again!


----------



## phi1 (Jun 17, 2020)

Yeah the stomp switch isn’t shown on the schematic.

the next page on the build doc shows the wiring diagram for the stomp switch (true bypass). Only a few projects on here are buffered bypass, the vast majority Are intended for true bypass.


----------



## MaxDB54 (Jun 17, 2020)

What a great forum. People helping people! I'm excited about the build!

Thx!


----------



## MaxDB54 (Jun 17, 2020)

This is the PCB for True Bypass circuit...correct? Anybody have a mating part number from Tayda for the 3PDT switch?

Thx!


----------



## Robert (Jun 17, 2020)

MaxDB54 said:


> This is the PCB for True Bypass circuit...correct? Anybody have a mating part number from Tayda for the 3PDT switch?



It's a fairly common (and universal) footswitch.   Just make sure you get Latching and not Momentary.









						3PDT Stomp Foot / Pedal Switch
					

3PDT | ON-ON | Latching | Solder Lugs | Long Lasting | High Quality




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				












						3PDT Stomp Foot / Pedal Switch Gold Plated
					

3PDT | ON-ON | Latching | Gold Plated Solder Lugs | Long Lasting | High Quality




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				












						3PDT Stomp Foot / Pedal Switch FK Series On-On Latching
					

DAILYWELL ELECTRONICS - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## MaxDB54 (Jun 17, 2020)

You guys are awesome for the quick response. Hopefully not wearing out my welcome but what is the DC jack part# and 1/4" jacks (I see Pedal PCB is currently out of stock). Also  any suggestions for quality Power supply to mate with the power jack?

I'm building 3 of these as gifts for friends and buying all of the parts now.

Thx!


----------



## phi1 (Jun 17, 2020)

I think you be better off getting the individual jacks and not using that Daughterboard. Check out several build reports (could be arachnid or really any pedals look pretty similar) and it should become clear which parts to get from tayda.

you’re not wearing out your welcome at all! However, I will say the arachnid is not the simplest build, so if you’re new at this, maybe just do one at a time, that way if you make mistakes you don’t have to go back and fix it 3 times.


----------



## MaxDB54 (Jun 17, 2020)

Great advice! I did purchase with the FV-1's soldered and down and I have built simple distortion boxes and other small projects so not a total newb. 

I will wire jacks as you suggested without the PCB. Is there a preferred/suggested Power Supply? That way I will know which power supply jacks to order.


----------



## phi1 (Jun 17, 2020)

Almost all guitar pedals use the same connector, 9vDC, center negative. Some pedals (usually boost or dirt) sound nice on 12 or 18v, but the arachnid should only be powered by 9v.

either of these jacks will work. Definitely don’t get the one with the metal housing. 








						DC Power Jack 2.1mm Enclosed Frame With Switch
					

Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				











						DC Power Jack 2.1mm Panel Mount Round
					

Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## MaxDB54 (Jun 17, 2020)

Got it! Thank you for the great start to a fun project!

I'll look for a Boss pedal power supply replacement on-line.

Praying the world heals and life starts getting back to normal for everyone!


----------

